# Muscle Cramping



## Nitrateman (Jan 27, 2006)

Just wanted to know if anyone has experienced muscle cramping while on cycle and how soon it goes away.  I'm on my last couple days of winny after a test e-deca cycle.  Pct starts next week.  But I have been having some weird muscle cramping...doesn't last long, but can be very painful.  Often happens when I stretch, like the early am stretches in the bed.  Have even gotten them between the toes and last night, holy shit had one running down the inside of the thigh from about the groin area down.  Felt like the jaws of life were ripping my leg apart.

Thanks


Nitrateman


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 27, 2006)

increase your water intake. the winny is drying you out which is what is causing the muscle cramps.  also try to eat some bananas or drink some tonic water as soon as the cramps start.  it is important to increae your potasium levels to help prevent the cramps.


----------



## Nitrateman (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks Pin...makes sense...water is also being depleated by a diuretic for the BP, so its a double whammy.  Feels like an involuntary contraction, very intense, very painful, but luckily they don't last more than about 30-40 secs so far.

Nitrateman


----------



## juicen00b1 (Jan 27, 2006)

pickle juice actually works wonders for cramps.. i dont have any research to back this up besides the trial and error of its a College Remedy before our track competitions


----------



## Nitrateman (Jan 28, 2006)

Got some in the fridge.  Thanks Juicen

Nitrateman


----------



## Gettinhuge_pump (Jan 28, 2006)

Lots of banana's bro. Just eat em til you cant fuckin eat any more.


----------



## stealthmeister (Jan 28, 2006)

I definitely get muscle spasms on cycle, even without any apparent problems with fluid & electrolytes. I do long distance triathlons and am very aware of fluid and lytes balance at all times. I have had cramping on long rides / runs from sodium depletion especially, but it's different than the focal muscle spasms I get on cycle.  I do very similar workouts on & off cycle, yet it's consistent that I am much more prone to spasms on cycle in my hamstrings, adductors on the inner upper leg, and interestingly in the intercostal muscles of my chest wall between the ribs if I hold a position turned / rotated for too long. I'm on test / tren / winny this time (actually dropped the tren last week after 7 weeks), but spasms happened with test and especially when I added anavar near the end last time also. Seems worse once the muscles are fatigued....then certain movements can just trigger very intense spasms out of the blue.


----------



## lestatgear (Jan 29, 2006)

Very common side for me w/ deca for some reason.  I simply make sure to keep my water intake high, as well as potassium.  Static stretching seems to help when the cramping kicks in.  The worst is after a tough leg day while on deca.  Sometimes I look like an old man when getting out of the car until the quads loosen back up.


----------

